# Bald-faced hornet



## Ecooper (Apr 5, 2014)

I haven't posted here for ages! For that matter I haven't done much photography for ages. I didn't lose interest, life just got a bit too busy.
But spring is here and its time to break out the camera gear and start shooting some bugs. In the meantime I've been going through my files and came accross this picture of a bald-faced hornet (_Dolichovespula maculata_) that I shot last summer. I love the face on this beast...and the way these wasps rest with their front legs off the ground.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com
Camera: Olympus OM-D E-M5
Lens: Zuiko 60mm micro four thirds macro
Settings: manual exposure (F11 @ 1/160 sec)
Lighting: Olympus flash (I don't remember which one or the settingoops!)
ISO: 200


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 5, 2014)

Since you had the flash, was there any reason you went 200 ISO instead of 100?


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 5, 2014)

Such a cool dramatic shot!


----------



## snerd (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got a ring lite for my Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro lens. It's pretty sweet, even if other great macro photographers say they  don't like ring lites. I can't wait for it to warm up a little so I can go bug hunting!!


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 6, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Since you had the flash, was there any reason you went 200 ISO instead of 100?



There sure was...that is the lowest ISO setting possible on the Olympus OM-D EM-5!
 Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 6, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Such a cool dramatic shot!



Thanks!
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 6, 2014)

snerd said:


> I just got a ring lite for my Canon 100mm f/2.8L IS USM Macro lens. It's pretty sweet, even if other great macro photographers say they don't like ring lites. I can't wait for it to warm up a little so I can go bug hunting!!



I sometimes think that the bad rap that ring-lights get tends to be passed along by photographers that haven't tried them. I alternate between several  flash set-ups depending on what I am shooting. The ring flash is especially nice when shooting bugs in bushes, on branches etc as you are less likely to bump into the foliage with the flash and scare the critter. The drawback is that the subject tends to be well lit while the background is darker. That effect works well for some pictures (like this one), not so great if you want it to look more like it was shot in available light.

The reality is that there is no right or wrong way to light a critter as long as you get a nice image.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## SashaT (Apr 6, 2014)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome shot.


----------

